# (click) BANG! plop!



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

This thread is self-explanatory.

I don't see what the big deal is with Mozart. I can't hear any---(click) BANG! plop!

What happened to So-and-so? They haven't posted in three months, two weeks, four days, seven hours---(click) BANG! plop!

The atomic bombs actually saved more lives than they---(click) BANG! plop!

Somebody comes along with a good idea in America, like JFK or MLK, and what do we do?---(click) BANG! plop!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

You have received a warning at Classical Music Fo---(click) BANG! plop!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

We Are the Biggest in the World...Talk Classical is now the biggest classical music forum in the wo---(click) BANG! plop!


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> We Are the Biggest in the World...Talk Classical is now the biggest classical music forum in the wo---(click) BANG! plop!


Yes, and you have been a champion supporter with over 11,000 posts. Now let's not cause anymore discord. Please don't think of leaving. 
Non of us are immune from crossing the boundaries at times, and receiving an infraction for our actions.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Potiphera said:


> Yes, and you have been a champion supporter with over 11,000 posts. Now let's not cause anymore discord. Please don't think of leaving.
> Non of us are immune from crossing the boundaries at times, and receiving an infraction for our actions.


Okay, good advice, Potiphera. I guess I shouldn't tease the tigers, they might break the glass.

Yes, I admit that I've been a little over-zealous, and may have crossed the line of proprie_---(click) BANG! plop!_


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> Yes, I admit that I've been a little over-zealous, and may have crossed the line of proprie_---(click) BANG! plop!_


Haahahaaaaa, That's more like it!:lol:


----------

